# Birch beer



## Jstorm (Nov 18, 2021)

Good evening all. Just curious if anyone has tasted Birch beer. I have some A-treat full bottles and the cap says Birch beer . I'm assuming it tastes like root beer. It's not to common up here in Northern Indiana. Never heard of it! Thanks all!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2021)

I remember seeing it when I lived on the west coast, not sure if I ever tried it or not but I believe that it is similar to root beer.  I haven't seen it out here, which is odd since we have birches here and they don't have them on the west coast.  I'll have to try it next time I come across a bottle for sale.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 18, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I remember seeing it when I lived on the west coast, not sure if I ever tried it or not but I believe that it is similar to root beer.  I haven't seen it out here, which is odd since we have birches here and they don't have them on the west coast.  I'll have to try it next time I come across a bottle for sale.


Looks like it was bottled in Allentown pa. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Looks like it was bottled in Allentown pa. Thanks for the feedback  View attachment 232107


Yeah I think it's mostly a northeastern US thing.  I remember the one I saw out west was from a company in New Jersey.


----------



## Dogo (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes, I have tasted it and it is similar to root beer, but with a distinct difference.  It has been quite a while since I have seen it.  I thought it was very good at the time.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 19, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Yes, I have tasted it and it is similar to root beer, but with a distinct difference.  It has been quite a while since I have seen it.  I thought it was very good at the time.


Thanks for that. Going to order some just because I have never tasted it! Thanks  again!


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 19, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks for that. Going to order some just because I have never tasted it! Thanks  again!


Just don't order a lot of it.!!!!


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 19, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Just don't order a lot of it.!!!!


10-4


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 19, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> 10-4


Never could understand why it was called Birch beer, when in fact it comes from the root of a Sassafras tree. Years ago it was called Sarsaparilla and was a quack medicine for all kinds of ailments!!!


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 19, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Never could understand why it was called Birch beer, when in fact it comes from the root of a Sassafras tree. Years ago it was called Sarsaparilla and was a quack medicine for all kinds of ailments!!!


And in fact all the good guys in the Westerns of old asked for a sarsaparilla instead of a whiskey when they went into the local swinging door saloons...


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 19, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Never could understand why it was called Birch beer, when in fact it comes from the root of a Sassafras tree. Years ago it was called Sarsaparilla and was a quack medicine for all kinds of ailments!!!


Wow. Didn't know all of that. Thanks


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 20, 2021)

Sorry to disagree, but true birch beer is made from birch tree sap/twigs/bark of the birch tree and therefore has a slight wintergreen scent to it (chew on the outer end of a small birch tree twig and you will get the wintergreen flavor - just don't chew too hard as the twig is also bitter).  While hunting I would put a small piece of the twig in my mouth and let it sit - wintergreen flavor plus staves off thirst
  Sarsaparilla is totally different and from the Sassafras tree root/bark and it's a different flavor (slight hint of an anise, not wintergreen, to the root/bark/leaves - yup - I have chewed on those twigs and leaves as well in the wild to stave off thirst).
  I grew up in northwestern PA where even 2 liters of birch beer were sold in any grocery store along with root beer, cola, orange, and all the other flavors put into 2 liter bottles.
  The most common brand of birch beer I know of is called Pennsylvania Dutch Birch Beer.   We even used to buy generic birch beer in a 2 liter.  But that was a cheap knock off tasting more like glorified and carbonated sugar water with a hint of root beer flavor.
  Truth be told the Pennsylvania Dutch brand is good, but not the best just like any other mass produced variety of something. 
  You have not had really good birch beer until you find a smaller brand's product like Stewart's Birch Beer.  I also have had homemade birch beer and actually like Stewart's better b/c its more carbonated.  I even prefer good birch beer to good root beer (but love that as well when its good).
  The good stuff will make you want more.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Good evening all. Just curious if anyone has tasted Birch beer. I have some A-treat full bottles and the cap says Birch beer . I'm assuming it tastes like root beer. It's not to common up here in Northern Indiana. Never heard of it! Thanks all!View attachment 232106


I liked it when I was younger. I would still drink it today. The 5 best Birch Beers are-
1. AJ Stephan's
2. Pennsylvania Dutch
3. Boylan's Creamy Red
4. Kutztown 
5. Sioux City

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I liked it when I was younger. I would still drink it today. The 5 best Birch Beers are-
> 1. AJ Stephan's
> 2. Pennsylvania Dutch
> 3. Boylan's Creamy Red
> ...


I'm going to try to find some up here and buy it. There's supposed to be a few grocery stores that has it but I will have to check it out before ordering on the internet. I also found an Acl with Ginger beer. Never heard of that either. Have you ever tried that one?


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 22, 2021)

I have had many varieties of it over the years.  They range from spicy and sweet to just sweet, but I also have made it at home.  Its very easy to make (watch the recipes online since there is an alcoholic and a non-alcoholic version).  I also make gingerale (also very easy) with close to the same heat as Blenheim hot variety (which blows away Vernors).  
 I carbonate mine with a homemade carbonation system much better than marketed ones.  It was 100.00 initial outlay for equipment (though can be had on Craigslist for half that if you look).  And it only is 15.00 for refill once a YEAR,  and I use the system 4-5 times a week on a generic 2 or 3 liter bottle!  In other words - also no extra money for special bottles.  The system has way more than paid for itself.  And I carbonate to 60 PSI instead of 30 PSI like Pepsi Coke, etc.!


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> I have had many varieties of it over the years.  They range from spicy and sweet to just sweet, but I also have made it at home.  Its very easy to make (watch the recipes online since there is an alcoholic and a non-alcoholic version).  I also make gingerale (also very easy) with close to the same heat as Blenheim hot variety (which blows away Vernors).
> I carbonate mine with a homemade carbonation system much better than marketed ones.  It was 100.00 initial outlay for equipment (though can be had on Craigslist for half that if you look).  And it only is 15.00 for refill once a YEAR,  and I use the system 4-5 times a week on a generic 2 or 3 liter bottle!  In other words - also no extra money for special bottles.  The system has way more than paid for itself.  And I carbonate to 60 PSI instead of 30 PSI like Pepsi Coke, etc.!


Thanks for the info. Very interesting. Have a coke machine I'm going to fire up . Might be a good way to go!


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 22, 2021)

A link to where I got the plans:








						Home Carbonation System for Water, Beer, and More
					

Home Carbonation System for Water, Beer, and More: Thanks to all who voted. This instructable won Runner Up in the 2017 First Time Author Challenge. This project was born partly out of necessity and mostly out of wanting to build something useful (and awesome). My wife is an avid carbonated...




					tinyurl.com
				




My tank and valve cost 35.00 I think on Craigslist.  Oh, don't skimp on the valve by attaching a tire valve tube to a 2 liter bottle cap.  Been there, done that.  Worked?  Yes.  But the auto locking on the stainless steel pieces you get (was 20.00 when I bought them on ebay I think) makes it so much easier, the tank lasts longer, and the seal is so much better.  More I wish I had known - despite online debate, welding supply CO2 comes form the same original tanks as food grade.  I use welding supplies to refill.  Forget sports stores who recharge paintball tanks - way too expensive and normally don't handle the size tank you would have.  Price up the specialized tanks and bottles of the typical marketed home carbonating units and you will see how much $$$$$$$ you save making one.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> A link to where I got the plans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. That's why I like this forum because of folks like  you! Thanks.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 22, 2021)

BTW - grape juice, chocolate milk (yum!), tea, coffee, water (what I mostly drink), and even whole grapes (they fit in a 1 liter bottle) can be carbonated.  Have fun!


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

Here's the ingredients on the ACL I have just giggles!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> I have had many varieties of it over the years.  They range from spicy and sweet to just sweet, but I also have made it at home.  Its very easy to make (watch the recipes online since there is an alcoholic and a non-alcoholic version).  I also make gingerale (also very easy) with close to the same heat as Blenheim hot variety (which blows away Vernors).
> I carbonate mine with a homemade carbonation system much better than marketed ones.  It was 100.00 initial outlay for equipment (though can be had on Craigslist for half that if you look).  And it only is 15.00 for refill once a YEAR,  and I use the system 4-5 times a week on a generic 2 or 3 liter bottle!  In other words - also no extra money for special bottles.  The system has way more than paid for itself.  And I carbonate to 60 PSI instead of 30 PSI like Pepsi Coke, etc.!


Does raising the PSI increase the time your drink stays carbonated?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2021)

Thee BEST Birch Beer on the PLANET, Boylan's Creamy Red, bars around here in NJ used to have birch beer on tap and guys like me would order Half Birch Half Beer in a mug...


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

epackage said:


> Thee BEST Birch Beer on the PLANET, Boylan's Creamy Red, bars around here in NJ used to have birch beer on tap and guys like me would order Half Birch Half Beer in a mug...
> 
> View attachment 232178


I am going to believe you and order it. I will probably have to donate an organ for postage! I also have found an Acl called Ginger beer. I live in northern Indiana and am older but have never heard of either one. So thanks for the great info. You East coast people are awesome


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Does raising the PSI increase the time your drink stays carbonated?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


  I really don't know for sure.  Its not around long enough to find out!  I am being serious.  I typically carbonate a 3 liter bottle of water one morning and the next day about noon its gone and I do another.  I just like how the fizz is so much stronger.  It tends to clear the sinuses!
  Its about all I drink anymore as I don't miss the flavor, it seems the fizz is what I like most about carbonated drinks.  
  I did learn not to super carbonate a new bottle of cola though.  It upsets my stomach.  I am guessing the chemicals in it are more active with all that bubbling going on.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 22, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I am going to believe you and order it. I will probably have to donate an organ for postage! I also have found an Acl called Ginger beer. I live in northern Indiana and am older but have never heard of either one. So thanks for the great info. You East coast people are awesome


I didn't know that ginger beer wasn't a standard supermarket drink everywhere.  It's very common around here, there are dozens of different brands available.  Think ginger ale but MUCH stronger flavour.  I'd definitely recommend it, it's one of my favourite sodas.  I would expect the stores in larger cities near you to carry it, it's much more popular than birch beer and used in several mixed drinks.
If you're ever in Quebec you should try spruce beer as well.  It's a very odd drink.  I don't know if you'll like it (it's an acquired taste) but it's definitely memorable.  Not the easiest stuff to find though, authentic spruce beer can only be purchased from one little hot dog restaurant in Montreal, and it can't be shipped elsewhere because it has to be kept constantly refrigerated.  The spruce beer available in stores is either semi-authentic but altered to allow it to thaw out or the Cott/store brand variety which is basically Christmas tree-flavoured 7-Up and bears little resemblance to the traditional drink.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I didn't know that ginger beer wasn't a standard supermarket drink everywhere.  It's very common around here, there are dozens of different brands available.  Think ginger ale but MUCH stronger flavour.  I'd definitely recommend it, it's one of my favourite sodas.  I would expect the stores in larger cities near you to carry it, it's much more popular than birch beer and used in several mixed drinks.
> If you're ever in Quebec you should try spruce beer as well.  It's a very odd drink.  I don't know if you'll like it (it's an acquired taste) but it's definitely memorable.  Not the easiest stuff to find though, authentic spruce beer can only be purchased from one little hot dog restaurant in Montreal, and it can't be shipped elsewhere because it has to be kept constantly refrigerated.  The spruce beer available in stores is either semi-authentic but altered to allow it to thaw out or the Cott/store brand variety which is basically Christmas tree-flavoured 7-Up and bears little resemblance to the traditional drink.


Thanks for that. Always like to try different things!


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 22, 2021)

Spruce beer? Sounds interesting.  I have spent a lot of time in Quebec  - but only out in the boonies fishing.  Wish I had known of this before.  I don't get up that way anymore 
I might like it.  I used to make Hemlock (TREE!) tea all the time.


----------



## VernorsGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks for that. Always like to try different things!


Ginger beer often used as a mixer such as in Moscow Mules. Look at your neighborhood liquor store. Mine has probably ten different ginger beers. (Most in cans) My liquor store also has some pop brands I don’t see anywhere else.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Nov 24, 2021)

Been drinking birch beer for as long as I can remember.  Living in Eastern Pennsylvania it was a staple at family reunions and community picnics.  Almost always came in kegs and was a product of the local breweries.  The best are dark red in color with normal carbonation.  Ginger, root, birch and spruce beers are all traditional drinks starting in the early 1700s thru the mid 1800s and were the product of "Small Beer Brewers."  Traditionally they were brewed and were slightly alcoholic.  Spruce beer was actually one of the manufactured products that was exported to England during the colonial period.  See the below link for bottles embossed Birch Beer:

Soda And Beers-Birch Beers 

The Decker's from New Jersey are rally nice.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 24, 2021)

Sodasandbeers said:


> Been drinking birch beer for as long as I can remember.  Living in Eastern Pennsylvania it was a staple at family reunions and community picnics.  Almost always came in kegs and was a product of the local breweries.  The best are dark red in color with normal carbonation.  Ginger, root, birch and spruce beers are all traditional drinks starting in the early 1700s thru the mid 1800s and were the product of "Small Beer Brewers."  Traditionally they were brewed and were slightly alcoholic.  Spruce beer was actually one of the manufactured products that was exported to England during the colonial period.  See the below link for bottles embossed Birch Beer:
> 
> Soda And Beers-Birch Beers
> 
> The Decker's from New Jersey are rally nice.


Never knew spruce beer was ever exported.  I know the issue of it being alcoholic was a big factor in the collapse of the traditional spruce beer industry in Quebec back in the 80s or 90s.  It was sold as a soda until it came out that it had comparable alcohol levels to light beer, and since people had been buying it for their kids there was a big uproar and the main company making it was almost wiped out.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 25, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Good evening all. Just curious if anyone has tasted Birch beer. I have some A-treat full bottles and the cap says Birch beer . I'm assuming it tastes like root beer. It's not to common up here in Northern Indiana. Never heard of it! Thanks all!View attachment 232106


Take a walk and find a birch tree,  Break off a small branch and suck on the end...Birch taste.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 25, 2021)

VernorsGuy said:


> Ginger beer often used as a mixer such as in Moscow Mules. Look at your neighborhood liquor store. Mine has probably ten different ginger beers. (Most in cans) My liquor store also has some pop brands I don’t see anywhere els





Sodasandbeers said:


> Been drinking birch beer for as long as I can remember.  Living in Eastern Pennsylvania it was a staple at family reunions and community picnics.  Almost always came in kegs and was a product of the local breweries.  The best are dark red in color with normal carbonation.  Ginger, root, birch and spruce beers are all traditional drinks starting in the early 1700s thru the mid 1800s and were the product of "Small Beer Brewers."  Traditionally they were brewed and were slightly alcoholic.  Spruce beer was actually one of the manufactured products that was exported to England during the colonial period.  See the below link for bottles embossed Birch Beer:
> 
> Soda And Beers-Birch Beers
> 
> The Decker's from New Jersey are rally nice.


This is the only one I could find. I really like  it. They say they make a drink


nk called a mule here in Indiana.


jeanie said:


> Take a walk and find a birch tree,  Break off a small branch and suck on the end...Birch taste.


Ok I will try that! Thanks


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 25, 2021)

jeanie said:


> Take a walk and find a birch tree,  Break off a small branch and suck on the end...Birch taste.


Um...not quite what you want, and not birch beer flavored per se.  

With a twig you will note a slight hint of a wintergreen flavor in your mouth, but since its a twig, you will immediately hate the powerful bitter taste you get!
The bitterness is not in birch beer, but the slight wintergreen is.
  Many times when hunting, and to stave of thirst, I used to take a small piece of birch twig and put it on my tongue.  I did not suck on the twig b/c of the bitterness.  But the twig just being there and giving off a slight essence of wintergreen in my mouth would hold off the thirst.  
Same thing with a Hemlock tree.  A few needles on your tongue (or put it in like people who use snuff), and don't deliberately suck on it.  You don't get thirsty.


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Spruce beer? Sounds interesting.  I have spent a lot of time in Quebec  - but only out in the boonies fishing.  Wish I had known of this before.  I don't get up that way anymore
> I might like it.  I used to make Hemlock (TREE!) tea all the time.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 26, 2021)

Killer bottle!  What a beauty - thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 26, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Sorry to disagree, but true birch beer is made from birch tree sap/twigs/bark of the birch tree and therefore has a slight wintergreen scent to it (chew on the outer end of a small birch tree twig and you will get the wintergreen flavor - just don't chew too hard as the twig is also bitter).  While hunting I would put a small piece of the twig in my mouth and let it sit - wintergreen flavor plus staves off thirst
> Sarsaparilla is totally different and from the Sassafras tree root/bark and it's a different flavor (slight hint of an anise, not wintergreen, to the root/bark/leaves - yup - I have chewed on those twigs and leaves as well in the wild to stave off thirst).
> I grew up in northwestern PA where even 2 liters of birch beer were sold in any grocery store along with root beer, cola, orange, and all the other flavors put into 2 liter bottles.
> The most common brand of birch beer I know of is called Pennsylvania Dutch Birch Beer.   We even used to buy generic birch beer in a 2 liter.  But that was a cheap knock off tasting more like glorified and carbonated sugar water with a hint of root beer flavor.
> ...


Why don't they call it Sap Beer, Twig Beer or Bark beer? I have dug up roots of the Sassafras's tree washed it off chewed it and put it in hot water and boiled it. Then made a tea out of it and it tasted like the soda you can buy from the Amish at the Kutztown fair, just not as sweet or as strong. You are certainly allowed to have your opinion as I am mine. "Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it" hahaha!!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Why don't they call it Sap Beer, Twig Beer or Bark beer? I have dug up roots of the Sassafras's tree washed it off chewed it and put it in hot water and boiled it. Then made a tea out of it and it tasted like the soda you can buy from the Amish at the Kutztown fair, just not as sweet or as strong. You are certainly allowed to have your opinion as I am mine. "Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it" hahaha!!!


According to Google sap and twigs was how it was made in the beginning...


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 27, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Why don't they call it Sap Beer, Twig Beer or Bark beer? I have dug up roots of the Sassafras's tree washed it off chewed it and put it in hot water and boiled it. Then made a tea out of it and it tasted like the soda you can buy from the Amish at the Kutztown fair, just not as sweet or as strong. You are certainly allowed to have your opinion as I am mine. "Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it" hahaha!!!



  I do not know how old you are, so I am going to put an explanation assuming legitimate inexperience from youth.
  According to your question:
"Why don't they call it Sap Beer, Twig Beer or Bark beer?"
   If  we named things such as you are suggesting, then ginger beer and what we call root beer would both be named "root beer." Two very different drinks would have the same name.

  There has to be a way of telling the drinks apart, so the name of the plant they come from is (normally - root beer's history makes it different likely from popularity levels) kept with the drink's name.  Want more examples?  Chamomile tea is from the chamomile plant (stem and leaf and flower).  Peppermint tea is from the peppermint plant (stems and leaf depending on who is making it), etc.

You said:
"You are certainly allowed to have your opinion as I am mine. Thats my story, and I'm sticking to it" hahaha!!!"

  Another thing vital to young peoples' understanding is that opinions are fine for everyone to have.  But if a person does not base their opinions upon verifiable facts, the opinion they choose to have is wrong.  We all have those form time to time until we are willing to research legitimate sources.  Facts do not change for our own desires and wishes (despite modern media ranting).

  Those who do not take the time to research for themselves normally will not even realize it, but they earn a reputation equal to their lack of understanding.
  This is why it is important for young people to be taught critical reasoning skills - something sadly lacking in modern times.

Sorry - after I hit send I saw your name was oldmandigger.  But I left the post as it is because the content is still valid and I spent a lot of time trying to word it so (at least I thought) no negative connotations could be read into it.  Sorry if I am wrong about that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 27, 2021)

epackage said:


> View attachment 232287


Wow that's a beautiful bottle!  Despite Spruce Beer still being popular in Quebec I don't think they've got any embossed bottles for it, at least not that I know about.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 27, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> I do not know how old you are, so I am going to put an explanation assuming legitimate inexperience from youth.
> According to your question:
> "Why don't they call it Sap Beer, Twig Beer or Bark beer?"
> If  we named things such as you are suggesting, then ginger beer and what we call root beer would both be named "root beer." Two very different drinks would have the same name.
> ...


This could turn into a real pissing contest!!! I only replied by stating what I have personally experienced. Not verifying facts from some statement made in an article that you may have read. This is something I have done and have firsthand experience doing. I have not chewed on tree twigs nor bark of some of the trees you mentioned for the reasons you stated. All I said was I have dug the roots of the Sassafras tree and washed and chewed on them and made a tea out of the boiled roots. I have gone to the store and purchased the sassafras roots that have been shaved into strips and made the tea that way also.
Why don't you go and find a Sassafras tree, and dig up some of the roots and see what it tastes like. I'd tell you what the leaves look like, but I'm sure you already know what it looks like. And your reference to young people having some sort of skewed ideas based on the media, doesn't fly with me. I am 78 years old and know enough to experience something first hand before I try to defend an opinion. Now "that's my story and I'm sticking to it"


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Nov 27, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> This could turn into a real pissing contest!!! I only replied by stating what I have personally experienced. Not verifying facts from some statement made in an article that you may have read. This is something I have done and have firsthand experience doing. I have not chewed on tree twigs nor bark of some of the trees you mentioned for the reasons you stated. All I said was I have dug the roots of the Sassafras tree and washed and chewed on them and made a tea out of the boiled roots. I have gone to the store and purchased the sassafras roots that have been shaved into strips and made the tea that way also.
> Why don't you go and find a Sassafras tree, and dig up some of the roots and see what it tastes like. I'd tell you what the leaves look like, but I'm sure you already know what it looks like. And your reference to young people having some sort of skewed ideas based on the media, doesn't fly with me. I am 78 years old and know enough to experience something first hand before I try to defend an opinion. Now "that's my story and I'm sticking to it"


I hope you saw what was at the end of my initial post where I missed seeing your name and admitted I had mistakenly assumed you were inexperienced:  I apologized and will again apologize that you were in some way insulted or I offended you.  Instead of retyping I was hoping (well, assuming)  you would understand my mistake and be able to look past the obvious references which did not apply.  

  I guess you did not notice that nowhere did I question your experience?  I only addressed why the drinks are named what they are while mistakenly thinking someone without experience (younger) had asked the question.  I then put in a note which I would do with any younger person of not falling into the trap of thinking an opinion is always true but verifiable facts are needed.  Being a teacher, I can easily testify this mindset is NOT is something students are taught nowadays for the most part.  They are taught what to think instead of how. 

As to actually experiencing digging  the sassafras roots and boiling/using them, I have also done that (many times) as well.  There is no way you could no know I used to be avidly into what I called "survival camping," (meaning nothing except the clothes on my back went into the woods with me where I would live off of the land for a number of days).  I also have used this very tree and its parts to teach people some of the skills it takes to live in the wild, as well as using other many other plants the same way.

So while our personal experiences with this specific root have varied, what I experienced many times over was exactly in line with what I originally posted, and what you will find in survival textbooks, recipes for wild teas, etc.  When the internet was born it just made it easier to find these things.

  The sassafras root I have made tea from (again, many times) has a flavor including anise with no hint of wintergreen (as the birch I have used many times does).  This falls in line with all the sources I have seen.  

I also have no idea why your experiences were different.  And if you look back, I never questioned your experience which, in my opinion/experience, would be a very foolish thing for me to do seeing as I was not there!

I hope this clears up my thoughts and reasons for what I posted.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 27, 2021)

epackage said:


> Thee BEST Birch Beer on the PLANET, Boylan's Creamy Red, bars around here in NJ used to have birch beer on tap and guys like me would order Half Birch Half Beer in a mug...
> 
> View attachment 232178


I got to get me some of that! Makes you want to drink the dang picture! Yeah unfortunately none of that good stuff here . I'm going to order it but the postage! I miles well drive to the east for that!


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 28, 2021)

Lbrewer42 said:


> I hope you saw what was at the end of my initial post where I missed seeing your name and admitted I had mistakenly assumed you were inexperienced:  I apologized and will again apologize that you were in some way insulted or I offended you.  Instead of retyping I was hoping (well, assuming)  you would understand my mistake and be able to look past the obvious references which did not apply.
> 
> I guess you did not notice that nowhere did I question your experience?  I only addressed why the drinks are named what they are while mistakenly thinking someone without experience (younger) had asked the question.  I then put in a note which I would do with any younger person of not falling into the trap of thinking an opinion is always true but verifiable facts are needed.  Being a teacher, I can easily testify this mindset is NOT is something students are taught nowadays for the most part.  They are taught what to think instead of how.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I knew you were a teacher!!! I guess I will have to chalk this up to different types of taste buds. I just can't get the Anise flavor part of it. My experience with the Anise flavor has only come from the Fennel plant. I have never tried the Birch twig thing. Mint tea and mint jelly made from leaves I have done. Somewhere on hear I saw someone was going to make a drink using HEMLOCK. I hope for their sake they do not do that, but I will leave that up to their discretion...Dave


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 28, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Somehow, I knew you were a teacher!!! I guess I will have to chalk this up to different types of taste buds. I just can't get the Anise flavor part of it. My experience with the Anise flavor has only come from the Fennel plant. I have never tried the Birch twig thing. Mint tea and mint jelly made from leaves I have done. Somewhere on hear I saw someone was going to make a drink using HEMLOCK. I hope for their sake they do not do that, but I will leave that up to their discretion. Wasn't Hemlock the drink that killed Socrates?


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I got to get me some of that! Makes you want to drink the dang picture! Yeah unfortunately none of that good stuff here . I'm going to order it but the postage! I miles well drive to the east for that!


I will gladly send you a bottle if you pay the actual shipping from NJ 07421, let me know


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 29, 2021)

epackage said:


> I will gladly send you a bottle if you pay the actual shipping from NJ 07421, let me





epackage said:


> I will gladly send you a bottle if you pay the actual shipping from NJ 07421, let me know


Absolutely. That's good of you. If you want to PM me where to send a money order or check I have no problem with that. Very cool. After I taste it and post the results promise me you guys won't beat me up! Lol. Just kidding! Thank you


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Absolutely. That's good of you. If you want to PM me where to send a money order or check I have no problem with that. Very cool. After I taste it and post the results promise me you guys won't beat me up! Lol. Just kidding! Thank you


Sent you a PM


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 2, 2021)

epackage said:


> Sent you a PM


So I found some of that Birch beer and had my first one( I know big deal) but a very different very good taste. Seems like a vanilla taste probably obviously from the oils in different part or parts of the tree. Pretty impressive! You all have to understand it's just not common here. Wish I had known years ago! Don't beat me up for my findings! I don’t know who makes the best ( other than homemade) but this was Boylan's Creamy. Thanks


----------



## Len (Dec 2, 2021)

Ayup! Its still a big New England thing! Please don't make it a Moxie though. The best Birch Beer is clear.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 2, 2021)

Len said:


> Ayup! Its still a big New England thing! Please don't make it a Moxie though. The best Birch Beer is clear.


I wish I had something to compare to over here but I can't think of any kind of special drinks unless you want to know the ones we make in the garage on the weekends!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I wish I had something to compare to over here but I can't think of any kind of special drinks unless you want to know the ones we make in the garage on the weekends!


I never see moxie by me. Never tried it. True story!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I never see moxie by me. Never tried it. True story!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No moxie here


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> No moxie here


I heard it tastes like big red (the gum).  Not sure what that would taste like in a drink but I would try it for sure. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

